# albino oscar going black



## claireevo

hi all, just a quick question my albino oscar is turning black it was first his fins but know its his body. i say him but we are unsure of his sex, he live with a black oscar they seem to get on they go around the tank next to each other, they live in a 3 foot tank with a parrot fish a plec and a Malawi Cichlid. so there is plenty of room for them to grow.

thanks claire


----------



## rum&coke

It's pretty normal as they get older to get some black on the fins. I think your gonna need a bigger tank as 4ft is normally recommended for just 1 Oscar.


----------



## claireevo

Thats on my next to do list they are only 4 inch at the moment so got a couple of months to save.


----------



## rum&coke

Thats OK then plenty of time to upgrade : victory:


----------



## Blurboy

Get the Parrot fish and Malawi cichlid out now! The Parrot fish will probably end up dead or bullied and the Malawi has totally different water requirements and is from another continent and doesn't belong with the Oscars whatsoever! Just because it's a fish doesn't mean they will be happy in the same water - please do some research and read up what fish can be kept together in future.


----------



## Fiw666

Hi, fish can (not always) start getting black spots on them when there is ammonia in the water, possible that its showing up more on the albino because of the contrast in colour.
I know this is really common in goldfish
Maybe take a sample of water to be tested at LFS.
hope this helps


----------



## Victor Creed

Once u go BLACK, you'll never go back!!! ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## jonnydotcom

Blurboy said:


> Get the Parrot fish and Malawi cichlid out now! The Parrot fish will probably end up dead or bullied and the Malawi has totally different water requirements and is from another continent and doesn't belong with the Oscars whatsoever! Just because it's a fish doesn't mean they will be happy in the same water - please do some research and read up what fish can be kept together in future.



this is why i stopped using this site to ask for help cos all you ever get is people tellin you that you have done wrong an do research.

i put on about a oscar bulling a cory and it got turned around an i got accused of having incorrect fish togther and in the wrong size tank,
people assume that they are right an u are wrong, we all learn from mistakes that we make, an all we need is a GENTLE push in the right direction not a slatting.

end of rant, thank you....

ps i have a friend that has a 7x3x2 tank with a very large oscar, 3 parrot fish and a lot of malawi cichlids plus catfish an a plec, an they are all fine and have been for years......


----------



## claireevo

thank you jonnydotcom ...


----------

